# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  End Ecocide

## Chenille

*www.endecocide.eu

**http://www.endecocide-leblog.fr

https://www.facebook.com/arretonslecocideeneurope*

----------


## Andromaque

merci Chenille ! Je signerai et diffuserai ça tout à l'heure  :Smile: 
Précision : la participation à une initiative citoyenne européenne reste totalement confidentielle et les bases de données sont détruites par la Commission européenne après 18 mois. Pas de risque donc que votre n° de carte d'identité ou votre nom soit divulgué.

EDIT : je viens de faire signer 2 Belges, et j'ai une bonne nouvelle pour les ressortissants de la Belgique => même pas besoin de papiers d'identité, juste le nom et l'adresse (je sais, je sais, c'est de la discrimination ^^)

----------


## Delphes76

Signée

----------


## Andromaque

l'initiative est importante, mais les signatures avancent peu malheureusement...

----------


## Delphes76

J'ai publié FB

----------


## Andromaque

Up ! Il faut diffuser cette initiative et la signer. Ce n'est pas une simple pétition. Une législation européenne pourrait en découler.

----------


## Chenille

_Pierre Rabhi, agriculteur, écrivain et penseur.
Initiateur de Colibris, Mouvement pour la Terre et lHumanisme._

     "Cette  initiative lancée pour faire reconnaître des droits à la Terre et  sassurer que des personnes physiques et morales puissent être reconnues  juridiquement responsables de destructions décosystèmes est de  première importance dans le contexte de notre société planétaire  daujourdhui.
Jinvite chacune et chacun à faire sa part,
comme le  colibri, pour éteindre le feu."

----------


## Andromaque

eh oui, je pense qu'ils n'ont pas 28 000 bénévoles pour récolter des signatures comme pour Stop vivisection. D'ailleurs, il faut noter que End Ecocide a diffusé pour Stop vivisection. Raison de plus pour les soutenir !

----------


## Giemma

Signée! 68750 signatures!

----------


## Andromaque

Merci ! J'ai écris à une douzaine d'assos de protection de l'environnement et à un rédacteur de Consoglobe aujourd'hui (je vais me faire l'annuaire ^^). J'espère que certains donneront suite. 
N'hésitez pas à diffuser si vous connaissez des forums, blogs, etc. qui parlent d'environnement.

----------


## Giemma

Ça n'avance pas beaucoup  ::

----------


## Andromaque

J'ai écris à plus de 100 associations et pour l'instant, 3 m'ont répondu favorablement pour diffuser. Je recommencerai à diffuser la semaine prochaine. 
N'hésitez pas à diffuser sur des forums.

----------


## Chenille

Savez-vous que le 21 janvier est le DERNIER jour pour voter ?

Êtes-vous sur d'avoir signé ? Voici le lien direct

Votre vote est compté seulement lorsque vous voyez la signature numérique

  
Vous pouvez faire partie du changement qui rendra illégal la fracturation hydraulique, le nucléaire, le forage en haute mer, les mines à ciel ouvert, la déforestation, la sur-pêche, Belo-Monte, Rosia Montana, Fukushima et beaucoup dautres ! Utilisez votre pouvoir dès maintenant et signez.

*Même si nous natteignons pas la cible du million de votes, nous transmettrons la pétition au Parlement européen. Alors chaque vote compte !



*

----------


## Chenille

*1/* Nous continuons de collecter des signatures pour demander au Parlement européen de                                   créer une loi contre l'écocide,
cette fois-ci par le biais d'une pétition ordinaire.
Nous la soumettrons au Parlement européen à la fin de                                   septembre 2014.                                 
                                 Désormais, la nationalité, les nom et                                   prénom ainsi que les emails sont suffisants
                                 On ne vous demandera plus vos numéros de carte                                   d'identité et votre date de naissance...

*2/* Nous faisons partie des organisations initiatrices de la *Charte de Bruxelles*,                                   publiée le 30 janvier 2014 au Parlement européen, appelant à la création d'une *cour                                     internationale des crimes contre l'environnement*, comme l'écocide.



Il s'agit d'une étape logique et nécessaire dans notre chemin vers un monde sans                                   écocide. C'est grâce à votre soutien que nous en sommes là !
                                                                     Cette Charte inclut:                                   

Le soutien et le renforcement de l'idée d'une Cour pénale morale pour les                                       crimes et délits environnementauxLa création dune cour pénale européenne de lenvironnement et de la santéLa création dune cour pénale internationale de lenvironnement et de la                                       santé 


Nous avons été invité à participer à la rédaction de cette Charte grâce à votre                                     soutien à lICE, qui a réussi à démontrer que les professionnels ne sont pas les                                     seuls à comprendre lintérêt des outils législatifs pour la protection de la Nature,                                     les citoyens ayant signé linitiative en sont la preuve !!! Comme vous et nous !                                     Vous pouvez désormais soutenir la Charte en signant - ici                                      et en apprendre davantage ici! Invitez dautres organisations à nous rejoindre, celles intéressées doivent                                     contacter prisca@endecocide.eu.                                   Cette Charte sera soumise à Ban Ki-Moon, le Secrétaire général des Nations-Unis                                     en septembre 2014.

*3/* Après la date butoir de lInitiative Citoyenne Européenne, notre équipe sest                                     réunie à Bad Breisig en Allemagne pour discuter des prochaines étapes. Ces 5 jours                                     intensifs nous ont permis de faire le bilan de lannée écoulée et de mettre des mots                                     sur nos valeurs, notre vision et nos missions.                                   
                                                                        Nous avons mis au point une stratégie et un plan daction : nous nous concentrerons                                     sur la * pétition à destination du Parlement européen* jusquen septembre, afin                                     de montrer que la demande des citoyens pour une loi contre lécocide est belle et                                     bien présente, et nous continuerons de promouvoir la *Charte de Bruxelles*, en                                     travaillant en étroite collaboration avec nos partenaires pour créer une cour                                     internationale de lenvironnement.

*Notre vision:* *"Une planète saine et durable sur laquelle, nous, les                                       générations futures,et lensemble des êtres vivants, vivons en harmonie dans la                                       nature."*
 
Il y a 25 ans, une cour pénale internationale était impensable, mais grâce à                                     lengagement des organisations de défense desDroits de lhomme, cela a finit par                                     arriver. Aujourdhui une cour pénale internationale de lenvironnement peut paraître                                     inimaginable, mais en continuant de montrer le soutien des citoyens, nous pouvons y                                     parvenir ! Vous jouez un rôle vital dans ce processus ! Diffusez ces deux pétitions                                     et invitez tous ceux que vous connaissez à nous rejoindre et à en faire de même.

*Vous voulez nous aider ? Rejoignez notre équipe de volontaires ! Email : lucia@endecocide.eu*

----------


## Giemma

Nouvelle pétition signée! Merci pour les infos Chenille.

----------


## Chenille

Notre campagne contre lEcocide continue. Nous avons optimisé notre site web afin que                                   chacun puisse signer au même endroit les deux pétitions que nous portons:

celle demandant la reconnaissance du crime dEcocide à travers une                                       directive européennecelle demandant la création dun Tribunal européen et dune Cour pénale                                       Internationale de lEnvironnement et de la Santé. 
                                                                                                     Indiquez ce lien à vos amis pour quils les signent : https://www.endecocide.eu/votes/vote.php 

*Ecocides EN COURS*

                                                                    Il ne faut pas relâcher la pression. De nombreux cas décocides sont en cours.

La *catastrophe                                     de Fukushima* fête ses 3 ans, la situation sempire chaque jour et personne na été                                   jugé pour ce désastre.                                 

Des projets de *mines duranium* vont impacter le Grand Nord canadien et les                                   modes de vie des Inuits.

                                                                    En Grèce, des projets de *mines dor* sont prévus au Nord menaçant de polluer la                                   région avec des substances chimiques nocives comme le plomb, le cadmium, l'arsenic et                                   le mercure.

                                                                    Au Pérou, vient dêtre annoncée la construction dune *nouvelle série de méga                                     barrages* sur plusieurs fleuves, en particulier sur le Marañon, affluent de                                   lAmazone.

                                                                    Au Cameroun, des populations sont menacées par des *immenses plantations                                     industrielles de palmiers à huile*, par la construction de grands barrages et la                                   pollution engendrée par lexploitation de laluminium.

                                                                    En Ethiopie, le *plus grand barrage dAfrique* sort de terre réduisant le débit                                   du Nil et ouvrant la voie à de fortes tensions géopolitiques.

                                                                    Au Congo, le *plus grand barrage du monde* est en cours de construction.

                                                                    Enfin lEurope est sur le point de renouveler lautorisation de cultiver le *maïs                                     OGM MON810*.

                                                                     La liste est longue malheureusement. Vous pouvez consulter des cas décocides sur la                                   page dédiée de notre site:

https://www.endecocide.eu/examples-of-ecocide

et suivre notre actualité sur nos pages Facebook anglophone et francophone:

https://www.facebook.com/EndEcocideInEuropehttps://www.facebook.com/arretonslecocideeneurope 
                                                                  Il est donc urgent que les multinationales soient mieux disciplinées afin que                                   cesse lexploitation effrénée des ressources terrestres et la destruction des                                   écosystèmes, ceci au nom du profit et dun développement matérialiste et non pérenne.

*Menaces commerciales*

                                 Il vous faut savoir que ces mêmes multinationales cherchent aujourdhui à lever                                   toutes les restrictions possibles à leurs activités. La Commission Européenne et les                                   États-Unis travaillent sur un accord de libre-échange : le TAFTA (Transatlantic Free                                   Trade Agreement).
                                 Ce projet, négocié avec et pour les multinationales, est une menace extrêmement                                   grave pour nos droits sociaux, écologiques et démocratiques, car il donnerait aux                                   grands groupes privés des droits extravagants pour exploiter les peuples et la nature.                                 
                                 Un mécanisme dit "investisseur/État" prévu dans le mandat de négociation                                   permettrait aux transnationales de porter plainte contre un État ou une collectivité                                   territoriale dès lors quune loi ou quune réglementation fera entrave au commerce et                                   à linvestissement.
                                                                    Dors et déjà, certaines collectivités conscientes des menaces, se déclarent HORS                                   TAFTA. En France, les régions Ile de France et PACA, les villes de Besançon et Niort                                   lont déjà fait. Pour en savoir plus, nous vous invitons à consulter cette page : *http://stoptafta.wordpress.com/* 

*Notre stratégie*

                                                                     Face à de telles manuvres, nous, citoyens, devons faire des propositions de réforme                                   du droit international ambitieuses.                                 

                                 Dors et déjà, certaines avancées fortes ont été portées par des députés                                   européens qui nous soutiennent, comme Sandrine Bélier. Le Parlement européen a                                   définitivement validé le 12 mars le règlement visant à ratifier et à mettre en uvre                                   le Protocole de Nagoya. Ce texte vise à assurer un partage équitable des avantages                                   issus de lutilisation des ressources génétiques et constitue le principal outil                                   européen de lutte contre la biopiraterie. Il permettra également à lUnion européenne                                   dêtre partie prenante à la prochaine Réunion des Parties (MOP1) de la Convention                                   internationale sur la biodiversité, dont la prochaine session aura lieu à Séoul en                                   octobre 2014.
                                 Pour aller plus loin, travailler de concert avec de grandes organisations                                   défenseuses des droits humains et de la nature, afin de porter un projet de Cour                                   pénale Internationale de lenvironnement et de la Santé est à la hauteur des enjeux de                                   notre époque. Il nous faut en avoir le courage et il nous faut tout votre appui.

                                                                    Un évènement Facebook a été créé pour diffuser le plus largement possible                                   linformation sur le projet de Cour pénale Internationale de lEnvironnement et de la                                   santé et collecter un maximum de signatures : https://www.facebook.com/events/420762714693553

*Nous pouvons y parvenir, vous jouez un rôle vital dans ce processus !
Diffusez                                     nos deux pétitions et invitez tous ceux que vous connaissez à                                     faire de même.*

                                                                    Vous voulez nous aider, rejoignez notre équipe de volontaires: lucia@endecocide.eu

----------

